# Carp bait recipes?



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Does anyone have bait recipes for carp... Not asking for your secret bait but a general idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Jfields (Jun 3, 2013)

Best bait to start with is sweet corn. Easiest and cheapest. Most of the carp I've caught are on sweet corn. Best thing to do is chum the area the day or night before with an entire can of sweet corn. Go back early the next day and they'll be waiting on you.


----------

